# Where can I sell my pigeons?



## Sradi46 (May 6, 2017)

Hi, I just wanted to find out if anyone knows any other places where I can put some rollers for sale. Besides craigslist, hoobly and fancy pigeon auction.


----------



## Sradi46 (May 6, 2017)

If anyone's interested these are the rollers I'm trying to sell. I have too many and want to get some fancy pigeons. 8$ each but pick up only. Usually I wouldn't post here but I already posted everywhere and might as well leave this here too







thanks for looking!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Where do you live so interested people can contact you? They are lovely!


----------



## Sradi46 (May 6, 2017)

Oh right I forgot that haha I live in Marcellus NY. Thank you!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Such beautiful birds.


----------



## Sradi46 (May 6, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Orbel (11 mo ago)

I have almost 50 Persian pijeons with steel cage , I just want to sell it very cheap price , if somebody interested let me know . I can send the picture of them


----------



## Orbel (11 mo ago)




----------



## Orbel (11 mo ago)

Orbel said:


> I have almost 50 Persian pijeons with steel cage , I just want to sell it very cheap price , if somebody interested let me know . I can send the picture of them


----------



## Vasim padaya (10 mo ago)

Orbel said:


> I have almost 50 Persian pijeons with steel cage , I just want to sell it very cheap price , if somebody interested let me know . I can send the picture of them
> [/QUOT


----------

